# Cartier RAINBOW LOVE thread



## xblackxstarx

Anyone who has ever seen the Cartier rainbow / semi-precious stones bracelet in person please could you give your honest opinions on this piece?
Also to those who own it I would be ever so greatful if you could post any photos you have of the bracelet
I'm interested in both the rose gold and white gold versions 
Please help me decide whether to go for these two bracelets!!!


----------



## omniavincitamor

xblackxstarx said:


> Anyone who has ever seen the Cartier rainbow / semi-precious stones bracelet in person please could you give your honest opinions on this piece?
> Also to those who own it I would be ever so greatful if you could post any photos you have of the bracelet
> I'm interested in both the rose gold and white gold versions
> Please help me decide whether to go for these two bracelets!!!



Hi there,
Here are a couple of pictures of my rainbow love.
Cheers.
http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/o.../rainbowstack_zps18610026.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/rainbowlove_zps5c21a6cc.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2


----------



## vannarene

IMO, it's the only LOVE worth getting 

I'll never be able to afford one but a gal can dream!


----------



## Mi_Lan

Wow gorgeous! Love the combination of the two RG and YG!


----------



## xblackxstarx

thank you so much its beautiful!
do you mind me asking have the stones lasted well ? do they still sparkle like new?
also do you have any photos of the rainbow love next to the perlee as im debating whether to get a perlee eventually in my love stack i plan on doing 



omniavincitamor said:


> Hi there,
> Here are a couple of pictures of my rainbow love.
> Cheers.
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/o.../rainbowstack_zps18610026.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/rainbowlove_zps5c21a6cc.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2


----------



## Lharding

While the rainbow Love is very pretty, a member's friend had a problem with one of stones:  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...celet-discussion-431759-343.html#post22643156


----------



## omniavincitamor

xblackxstarx said:


> thank you so much its beautiful!
> do you mind me asking have the stones lasted well ? do they still sparkle like new?
> also do you have any photos of the rainbow love next to the perlee as im debating whether to get a perlee eventually in my love stack i plan on doing


The stones are the same as the day I received the bracelet however, I do not wear the rainbow Love as frequently as my plain Love, I do baby it.


----------



## Bethc

Here's a few pics of mine, I haven't had any problems with the stones yet.  My engagement ring is diamonds and sapphires, they're supposedly almost as hard as diamonds.


----------



## Bethc

Another pic, this app is still not working right for me!


----------



## Bethc

One more


----------



## xblackxstarx

I'm trying to decide whether to purchase a second love bracelet - I really love the look of the rainbow love bracelet in both rg and wg 
Please can anyone who has these share photos of them
They are also known as the semi precious stones bracelets

Also if anyone has the pink sapphire stone cuff please can you share pics?
TIA to anyone who is kind enough to share


----------



## Caz71

Ive googled pink sapphire cuff. There are a few pix on there. One of my favs.!


----------



## omniavincitamor

xblackxstarx said:


> I'm trying to decide whether to purchase a second love bracelet - I really love the look of the rainbow love bracelet in both rg and wg
> Please can anyone who has these share photos of them
> They are also known as the semi precious stones bracelets
> 
> Also if anyone has the pink sapphire stone cuff please can you share pics?
> TIA to anyone who is kind enough to share



I have both rainbow bracelets (rg and wg). They are both beautiful, you cant go wrong with either one.

http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/66_zps49b31c8d.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

omniavincitamor said:


> I have both rainbow bracelets (rg and wg). They are both beautiful, you cant go wrong with either one.
> 
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/66_zps49b31c8d.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0



So absolutely beautiful.


----------



## xblackxstarx

So beautiful thank you for sharing 
Do the stones keep their original appearance colour/shine/sparkle as when you first purchased them ?





omniavincitamor said:


> I have both rainbow bracelets (rg and wg). They are both beautiful, you cant go wrong with either one.
> 
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/66_zps49b31c8d.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## Caz71

I checked the Cartier site (Australia) and there are no rainbow, just the blue aquamarine one in wg!  oh no... I really like the rainbow.


----------



## xblackxstarx

the wg one has gone from the uk site too 
Are they not making anymore ?
 they're so pretty but I was afraid this would happen 



Caz71 said:


> I checked the Cartier site (Australia) and there are no rainbow, just the blue aquamarine one in wg!  oh no... I really like the rainbow.


----------



## omniavincitamor

xblackxstarx said:


> So beautiful thank you for sharing
> Do the stones keep their original appearance colour/shine/sparkle as when you first purchased them ?



For the most part. It depends on your lifestyle I guess. There were times when my bracelet was covered in chocolate icing and cookie batter. I just wash it with soap and water and it's as good as new.


----------



## omniavincitamor

NikkisABagGirl said:


> So absolutely beautiful.



Thank you so much Nikki


----------



## Winston3043

bumping this thread (hope that's okay!) to encourage rainbow love owners to post their pics here specifically so we can have an updated rainbow love library on TPF. [emoji177] Thank you! Also, if anyone could mention how well their rainbows hold up to daily wear? There are a few misc threads on this topic from a few years ago.


----------



## Violet Bleu

I would love to see pics also!


----------



## Perli

I´ve always loved the rainbow ring, if someone has it and would post some pics...


----------



## Storm Spirit

For our 10th anniversary my hubby  gifted me a rose gold rainbow Love  I chose the pink gold version as I'm not a fan of rhodium plated white gold.

I switch my bracelets often, with the exception of the rainbow which hasn't ever left my wrist (received it in October 2015). There are inevitable scratches on the gold but the gemstones remain in perfect condition! Have never needed to tighten the screws either.







Thanks for letting me share! Would love to see more photos from other rainbow owners too


----------



## Winston3043

Storm Spirit said:


> For our 10th anniversary my hubby  gifted me a rose gold rainbow Love  I chose the pink gold version as I'm not a fan of rhodium plated white gold.
> 
> I switch my bracelets often, with the exception of the rainbow which hasn't ever left my wrist (received it in October 2015). There are inevitable scratches on the gold but the gemstones remain in perfect condition! Have never needed to tighten the screws either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Would love to see more photos from other rainbow owners too



this is seriously so stunning! Thank you for posting! I'm considering a rainbow bangle & it's good to hear that the gemstones hold up to daily wear! [emoji173]️


----------



## Violet Bleu

Storm Spirit said:


> For our 10th anniversary my hubby  gifted me a rose gold rainbow Love  I chose the pink gold version as I'm not a fan of rhodium plated white gold.
> 
> I switch my bracelets often, with the exception of the rainbow which hasn't ever left my wrist (received it in October 2015). There are inevitable scratches on the gold but the gemstones remain in perfect condition! Have never needed to tighten the screws either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Would love to see more photos from other rainbow owners too


What's the other bracelet with your Love?


----------



## byotch123

Violet Bleu said:


> What's the other bracelet with your Love?


VCA perles d'or?


----------



## Violet Bleu

byotch123 said:


> VCA perles d'or?


Okay! That's what I thought! It's so pretty! If you don't mind, what size it it? And what size is your Love?


----------



## Storm Spirit

Violet Bleu said:


> What's the other bracelet with your Love?





byotch123 said:


> VCA perles d'or?



It's a rose gold Chow Tai Fook (a Hong Kong jewellery brand) bead bracelet, but the way the beads are cut makes it reflect light from all angles, making it look super sparkly. I like stacking dainty bracelets with my Love, otherwise the noise will drive me crazy! So when I came across this I thought it was perfect.

Here's a photo of it on its own:


----------



## Storm Spirit

Violet Bleu said:


> Okay! That's what I thought! It's so pretty! If you don't mind, what size it it? And what size is your Love?



My Love is size 17, and I wear the bead bracelet on the smallest ring which is approx 16.5cm. With the extender, the bracelet is adjustable up to 19cm.


----------



## Baby Boo

I've worn mine daily for 8 years no issues .. gems intact normal scratches from daily wear


----------



## Storm Spirit

Winston3043 said:


> this is seriously so stunning! Thank you for posting! I'm considering a rainbow bangle & it's good to hear that the gemstones hold up to daily wear! [emoji173]️



Thank you Winston  I can guarantee that you won't regret your choice  Prior to getting mine, I was also concerned about the gemstones, but as long as you take reasonable care (I don't baby my bracelet), they will stay perfect. After all, gemstones are much harder than most everyday objects!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Storm Spirit said:


> It's a rose gold Chow Tai Fook (a Hong Kong jewellery brand) bead bracelet, but the way the beads are cut makes it reflect light from all angles, making it look super sparkly. I like stacking dainty bracelets with my Love, otherwise the noise will drive me crazy! So when I came across this I thought it was perfect.
> 
> Here's a photo of it on its own:





Storm Spirit said:


> My Love is size 17, and I wear the bead bracelet on the smallest ring which is approx 16.5cm. With the extender, the bracelet is adjustable up to 19cm.


Thank you so much for your detailed reply! It looks perfect with the Love!


----------



## megs0927

Bumping! Highly considering the pg rainbow. Trying not to be impulsive as I much prefer the screw motif to the diamonds. Love the pop of color though since I seem to be wearing too much yellow gold without much color these days.


----------



## callieeee

megs0927 said:


> Bumping! Highly considering the pg rainbow. Trying not to be impulsive as I much prefer the screw motif to the diamonds. Love the pop of color though since I seem to be wearing too much yellow gold without much color these days.



Definitely go for it! It’s my favorite bracelet and goes well with yellow gold


----------



## megs0927

callieeee said:


> Definitely go for it! It’s my favorite bracelet and goes well with yellow gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4150898


So pretty!


----------



## calisnoopy

Hope this helps


----------



## lanasyogamama

calisnoopy said:


> Hope this helps
> 
> View attachment 4164710
> View attachment 4164711
> View attachment 4164712
> View attachment 4164713



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## bhurry

Question to all of you that have the rainbow love .  I recently just got one and concern about the durability.  I love taking hot baths and if I am to wear this 24/7, I wonder how it will affect it?  Also if people can share pictures of their rainbow love that they’ve worn for years it would help me alot.


----------



## wenlet

I’m eyeing the rainbow love as the next thing I save up for to add to my stack, but was wondering how durable they are for 24/7 wear? The SA was trying to steer me towards the diamonds. I’m also open to the YG 4 or 10 diamond but the rainbow love is so cute and unique!


----------



## Kindness3

wenlet said:


> I’m eyeing the rainbow love as the next thing I save up for to add to my stack, but was wondering how durable they are for 24/7 wear? The SA was trying to steer me towards the diamonds. I’m also open to the YG 4 or 10 diamond but the rainbow love is so cute and unique!


Go for what you love the most,in too love rainbow cartier love bracelet, I'm saving up for one this year


----------



## Cartier Forever

I have the rainbow love and it is my favourite. I wear it everyday and no issues at all. Go for it!


----------



## south-of-france

Me too, and same!


----------



## ani108

Please show us your rainbow loves  we need updated pictures in this forum. I haven't pulled the trigger on one yet but its something I think I want to get eventually.


----------



## Cliffslux

I’ve had absolutely no issues with the rainbow despite my SA warning me about how delicate it is when I was trying to decide. There is something very unique and special about this bracelet. I love it even more than my diamond one!


----------



## Cartier Forever

My current stack


----------



## south-of-france

RG rainbow love


----------



## Kindness3

Anyone have white version of the colored stone version cartier love bracelets


----------



## Cartier Forever

Kindness3 said:


> Anyone have white version of the colored stone version cartier love bracelets


I just have the ring. The color of the gems is less vivid when comparing to the rose gold one.


----------



## rosieroseanna

I’m also tempted to get this bracelet but as it won’t be coming off am worried about colour fading or damage to the stones from baths and showers etc


----------



## splurgetothemax

CartierForever: I have a on off feeling toward love,  BUT when I saw this stacks I changed my mind.  Gorgeous rainbow love ! And the peridot (?) on love matches with the panther's eyes give it unified look.


----------



## Cartier Forever

splurgetothemax said:


> CartierForever: I have a on off feeling toward love,  BUT when I saw this stacks I changed my mind.  Gorgeous rainbow love ! And the peridot (?) on love matches with the panther's eyes give it unified look.


Thank you[emoji8]


----------



## Kindness3

Cartier Forever said:


> I just have the ring. The color of the gems is less vivid when comparing to the rose gold one.


Love your collection


----------



## Kindness3

Cartier Forever said:


> I just have the ring. The color of the gems is less vivid when comparing to the rose gold one.


Wow I'm surprised that white has sparkle the pink version. Makes sense why everyone has rose version ,well I love to them both


----------



## wenlet




----------



## Cartier Forever

Kindness3 said:


> Love your collection [emoji813]


Thank you Kindness3, I love your beautiful collection too[emoji7]


----------



## wenlet

Can I see more pics of people’s rainbow love rings? I’m thinking of getting one for my birthday but they didn’t have any in stock at my local Cartier. Here’s some pics of my try on party of the bracelet though


----------



## kat99

This is my favorite Cartier Love! I've thought about it for years. Is it true that there are now all one color gemstone love bracelts (like all peridot, all sapphire)?


----------



## GoldFish8

kat99 said:


> This is my favorite Cartier Love! I've thought about it for years. Is it true that there are now all one color gemstone love bracelts (like all peridot, all sapphire)?


It’s not on the US website.. would love to know if this is in existence. I had originally always wanted one with all one color pink gemstones. But was told no, it is not in existence (6 months ago)


----------



## ani108

I've only ever seen one on therealreal


----------



## GoldFish8

ani108 said:


> I've only ever seen one on therealreal


Wow! Wonder when these bracelets came out? I’ve heard some wierd things about TRR authenticity.. but if this is a real piece gives me hope that a single type of stone love bracelet will come out again


----------



## wenlet

Ugh I want that all sapphire one!!


----------



## Cartier Forever

GoldFish8 said:


> Wow! Wonder when these bracelets came out? I’ve heard some wierd things about TRR authenticity.. but if this is a real piece gives me hope that a single type of stone love bracelet will come out again


I believe they made the all pink sapphire love, just discontinued already[emoji30]


----------



## GoldFish8

Cartier Forever said:


> I believe they made the all pink sapphire love, just discontinued already[emoji30]


Wonder if you could have it made with a fee of course. Might be worth it depending on the fee...


----------



## wenlet

Tried on the ring and didn’t care for it... ended up with an xs trinity ring instead and also picked up the small Panthere watch


----------



## torochip

kat99 said:


> This is my favorite Cartier Love! I've thought about it for years. Is it true that there are now all one color gemstone love bracelts (like all peridot, all sapphire)?


Yes my local store has them. I actually like it better than the rainbow.


----------



## torochip

GoldFish8 said:


> It’s not on the US website.. would love to know if this is in existence. I had originally always wanted one with all one color pink gemstones. But was told no, it is not in existence (6 months ago)


That's weird, I saw it at my local store last Sept/October picking up my Love. My store just had a reno though so it was all new inventory and it wasn't there before.


----------



## ani108

torochip said:


> Yes my local store has them. I actually like it better than the rainbow.



Please snap a pic when you're in there next and ask about them!


----------



## kat99

torochip said:


> Yes my local store has them. I actually like it better than the rainbow.



Ahh! Please share! Which stones?


----------



## torochip

Okay I have to take back my last few comments. I don't know what I saw back in sept/oct but apparently they are not Love. I called and asked. I've learned my lesson...next time take some pics. I was told the Rainbow love doesn't come in my size (size 15) so it's looking like it won't be in my future (unless I pay the markup customize price)


----------



## torochip

kat99 said:


> Ahh! Please share! Which stones?


sorry my SA said what I saw wasn't Love...not even sure what I saw now


----------



## Yodabest

I’m interested in the rose gold rainbow love bracelet but feel like it may be a bit young. I’m in my 30s. Curious everyone’s thoughts on this, and also if you don’t mind answering- If you own the rainbow love, how old are you?

TIA!!!

Also curious thoughts on stacking this with a yellow gold plain love


----------



## Kindness3

PC1984 said:


> I’m interested in the rose gold rainbow love bracelet but feel like it may be a bit young. I’m in my 30s. Curious everyone’s thoughts on this, and also if you don’t mind answering- If you own the rainbow love, how old are you?
> 
> TIA!!!
> 
> Also curious thoughts on stacking this with a yellow gold plain love


Your first love is very special,like most members say go with what calls to you.you can never be too young multi colored love. Looks amazing please share picture when get .go with your firsdt choice


----------



## Yodabest

Kindness3 said:


> Your first love is very special,like most members say go with what calls to you.you can never be too young multi colored love. Looks amazing please share picture when get .go with your firsdt choice




Thanks for your reply! I have a plain yellow gold love already so this would be in addition. Honestly my first choice is the 4 diamond love.. not sure which color gold.. but my husband just doesn’t think it’s worth the $$ for teeny diamonds and he’s talking me out of it


----------



## Kindness3

PC1984 said:


> Thanks for your reply! I have a plain yellow gold love already so this would be in addition. Honestly my first choice is the 4 diamond love.. not sure which color gold.. but my husband just doesn’t think it’s worth the $$ for teeny diamonds and he’s talking me out of it


Well if you want the diamond go for it ,I see alot 4 diamond version here people who have.honestly would love both myself but it's alot of $$


----------



## Yodabest

Kindness3 said:


> Well if you want the diamond go for it ,I see alot 4 diamond version here people who have.honestly would love both myself but it's alot of $$



Yeah that’s what I can’t decide.. add another love or just go in a different direction. Trying to consider options.


----------



## Kindness3

PC1984 said:


> Yeah that’s what I can’t decide.. add another love or just go in a different direction. Trying to consider options.


 If you have plain yellow definitely want to buy something sparkle I love two myself.i had three it was to much,I think two regular size and one thin love  looks amazing together


----------



## Kindness3

Here photo asked sa send me I plan on buying another love I'm torn between  rose diamonds and white multi color one yellow looks so nice next to colored love pink


----------



## Yodabest

Kindness3 said:


> Here photo asked sa send me I plan on buying another love I'm torn between  rose diamonds and white multi color one yellow looks so nice next to colored love pink



Wow that multi white is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Kindness3

PC1984 said:


> Wow that multi white is gorgeous!!!!!


I know it's my favorite


----------



## GoldFish8

The RG rainbow love is not “young” ... I have seen it on many people and it is stunning. I have one myself and it is easily my favorite love bracelet. I have a RG 4 diamond as well and to be honest I should have just skipped it. I much prefer my
Rainbow over my diamond love. I am soon to be 33 btw.


----------



## Cliffslux

I wholeheartedly agree with GoldFish8. The rainbow love is just stunning and really makes a statement with any outfit. I’ve gotten many compliments on it. In my area loves are very popular but the rainbow love is still not as widespread and so gets noticed/asked about a lot more frequently. I’m in my late 30s fwiw.


----------



## Slee19

I wear my rainbow alone on my left hand and stack my yg love and yg clou on my right hand. I will say people notice the rainbow more but many dont even recognize it as cartier they just like the look. I say go for rainbow it is so whimsical


----------



## CocoCaramel

My Hubby just got me this new rainbow rose gold Love for my birthday.    It makes my original Love and JUC look so banged up and yellow.  They are all rose gold, BTW.  The rose just turns after awhile.  I'm thinking I may move the new rainbow to the bottom so it stands out more.


----------



## GoldFish8

CocoCaramel said:


> My Hubby just got me this new rainbow rose gold Love for my birthday.    It makes my original Love and JUC look so banged up and yellow.  They are all rose gold, BTW.  The rose just turns after awhile.  I'm thinking I may move the new rainbow to the bottom so it stands out more.


Awww I love it!! Happy birthday! Makes me miss when my rainbow was all new and shiny


----------



## Kindness3

CocoCaramel said:


> My Hubby just got me this new rainbow rose gold Love for my birthday.    It makes my original Love and JUC look so banged up and yellow.  They are all rose gold, BTW.  The rose just turns after awhile.  I'm thinking I may move the new rainbow to the bottom so it stands out more.


Congrats looks amazing. Happy birthday to you


----------



## lovieluvslux

Congrats CoccoCaramel.  Do you know i am obsessed with Hoorsenbuh ring after your orginal post years ago.  The rainbow is very pretty on you.


----------



## torochip

So I originally never was into the rainbow and figured my next purchase would be the 6 diamond thin but ever since finding out the that PG rainbow is being discontinued I can't stop thinking about it. Does anyone have any information about this? I spoke to an SA in NJ but didn't know if any other SA can confirm. If it's really being disc I want it before it's gone.


----------



## SpoiledPersian

I just received my rainbow love as a gift and when I called the boutique in SF, they said they are becoming harder to track down...not sure if that means they are phasing them out


----------



## CocoCaramel

lovieluvslux said:


> Congrats CoccoCaramel.  Do you know i am obsessed with Hoorsenbuh ring after your orginal post years ago.  The rainbow is very pretty on you.


Thank you!  I haven't been wearing in lately, and have been wearing some Carbon & Hyde micro diamond rings.  I should pull it back out. I do like how much of a statement it makes.  Seems like so many designers have made copies of it!


----------



## MamaOfA

Never really considered the rainbow love before but this forum has me wanting one! Everyone’s collections are so fabulous! How did everyone choose between the WG and PG rainbows?


----------



## mrymmoussa

anyone have the love bracelet with the different color diamonds in it? Would you recommend it to me over the ones with the regular diamonds??
Please post some pictures of it so I can see it. 33


----------



## goldengirl123

mrymmoussa said:


> anyone have the love bracelet with the different color diamonds in it? Would you recommend it to me over the ones with the regular diamonds??
> Please post some pictures of it so I can see it. 33



I have the PG Rainbow love and love (pun intended ) it.  But I also prefer colored stones over white diamonds in general.


----------



## nicole0612

goldengirl123 said:


> I have the PG Rainbow love and love (pun intended ) it.  But I also prefer colored stones over white diamonds in general.



Same for me! Looking down at my wrist and seeing the colors makes me smile, and that is especially welcome these days!


----------



## chocolateolive

Trying to decide what looks good stacked with the rainbow.

Am thinking about getting a small pave love bracelet in rose gold to wear with it.


----------



## jenayb

chocolateolive said:


> Trying to decide what looks good stacked with the rainbow.
> 
> Am thinking about getting a small pave love bracelet in rose gold to wear with it.



I think the small pave would look great with it


----------



## nicole0612

Haha anyone want to “lend” me the small pave and I will let you know how it looks with the rainbow [emoji8]


----------



## nicole0612

Rainbow love with WG Tiffany Bow Pave.


I would say WG pave is a good combination with the Rainbow Love!


----------



## jenayb

I have been debating back & forth on a rainbow Love for years! But I just don't wear colour at all - I'm strictly neutral so I don't know that I could integrate colour into my daily stack.....


----------



## nicole0612

jenaywins said:


> I have been debating back & forth on a rainbow Love for years! But I just don't wear colour at all - I'm strictly neutral so I don't know that I could integrate colour into my daily stack.....



I had my doubts but I love it so much. The diamond versions are just as pretty though and spark joy for me in the same way. It sounds like you know your own style and it’s not for you. I definitely have a preference for more quirky accessories, so it’s a good fit for me.


----------



## Rockysmom

Hi All-
Hope everyone is staying safe and healthy.
I just received the Rainbow RG Love Bracelet and was surprised it has the "old" closing mechanism.
Does anyone have one in the newer version? I much prefer that.


----------



## MamaOfA

Never really considered the rainbow love before, but this forum has me lusting for it. Thanks for sharing all! What made y’all choose Pink gold or white gold rainbow?


----------



## LuxAddicted

Honestly, the rainbow love never really caught my eye before but after my husband gifted me a RG rainbow for Christmas, I have to admit I really love it how it looks!


----------



## SilverBen

LuxAddicted said:


> Honestly, the rainbow love never really caught my eye before but after my husband gifted me a RG rainbow for Christmas, I have to admit I really love it how it looks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4703044


love it! I have been interested in the white gold lately! I think it would look good because I have a rg juc and yg love, it would complete my trio of gold colors.


----------



## nicole0612

I started wearing my rainbow Love ring again to provide a visual to help me decide which bracelet I should add next. I have the alternating diamond Love in addition to the rainbow, but I don’t wear it as much as I expected to. I had to wait for my baby’s hands to move so that both could be seen at the same time [emoji813]
View attachment 4720898


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> I started wearing my rainbow Love ring again to provide a visual to help me decide which bracelet I should add next. I have the alternating diamond Love in addition to the rainbow, but I don’t wear it as much as I expected to. I had to wait for my baby’s hands to move so that both could be seen at the same time [emoji813]
> View attachment 4720898


----------



## Storm Spirit

Rockysmom said:


> Hi All-
> Hope everyone is staying safe and healthy.
> I just received the Rainbow RG Love Bracelet and was surprised it has the "old" closing mechanism.
> Does anyone have one in the newer version? I much prefer that.



Do you mean the old mechanism where the screws come out? I have the new version (screws don't come out) but I'd have preferred the old mechanism which is more secure, even though my bracelet has never had any issues.


----------



## odette57

chocolateolive said:


> Trying to decide what looks good stacked with the rainbow.
> 
> Am thinking about getting a small pave love bracelet in rose gold to wear with it.


Gorgeous pic!  I wanted to ask if that's a yellow or pink rainbow?  Thank you!


----------



## odette57

Hi everyone!  I am debating what rainbow to get and wanted to ask for your help!
My daily current stack has the white gold classic love and white gold Juste un clou regular size.  The third stack is always the wildcard, I would sometimes put in my hermes CDC rose gold or clic (mostly rose gold) or a tennis bracelet or whatever it is I feel like for the day. 
I am considering getting either a pink gold rainbow or a white gold rainbow. What do you guys think?
Also, how similar is the cartier pink gold to hermes rose gold?  Thank you!


----------



## chocolateolive

odette57 said:


> Gorgeous pic!  I wanted to ask if that's a yellow or pink rainbow?  Thank you!


Hi there, it’s pink.


----------



## Goodness77

Finally ! I managed to got hold of a preowned 4 pink sapphires after years of search. Maybe anybody can shed some light when was it introduce before it become discontinued.


----------



## GoldFish8

Goodness77 said:


> View attachment 4728088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally ! I managed to got hold of a preowned 4 pink sapphires after years of search. Maybe anybody can shed some light when was it introduce before it become discontinued.


Omg freaking serious goals!! I want to know more about this too.


----------



## nicole0612

GoldFish8 said:


> Omg freaking serious goals!! I want to know more about this too.



I love this one too! Do you think Cartier would approve a SO for it?


----------



## GoldFish8

nicole0612 said:


> I love this one too! Do you think Cartier would approve a SO for it?


I have no idea how the Cartier SO process works.. I know you can do it for special sizing. Not sure if you can do it for a model no longer in existence. I know the premium for SO is also pretty steep.. but it sure is pretty. I’ve been wanting an all pink one for awhile lol (Cartier hasn’t made these... yet lol)


----------



## Goodness77

This bracelet comes in old screw mechanism. Hmm is it because there is no demand for this 4 pink design that’s why it’s discontinue . I know there a white gold version with dark blue sapphire as well.


----------



## munkeebag81

Hi.  Would love to know where you were able to find this beauty!




Goodness77 said:


> View attachment 4728088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally ! I managed to got hold of a preowned 4 pink sapphires after years of search. Maybe anybody can shed some light when was it introduce before it become discontinued.


----------



## Goodness77

munkeebag81 said:


> Hi.  Would love to know where you were able to find this beauty!



Yes I bought from a luxury preowned shop..  it’s in old screw style .


----------



## nicole0612

GoldFish8 said:


> I have no idea how the Cartier SO process works.. I know you can do it for special sizing. Not sure if you can do it for a model no longer in existence. I know the premium for SO is also pretty steep.. but it sure is pretty. I’ve been wanting an all pink one for awhile lol (Cartier hasn’t made these... yet lol)



All I know about the SO options is that it is possible to SO the YG rainbow love, but I’m not sure if that is because it is so similar to the current offerings or because it is a version available in the past. It would be great if the partial (or full) pink sapphire is available for SO. The SO YG rainbow is about 30-40% higher.


----------



## Goodness77

nicole0612 said:


> All I know about the SO options is that it is possible to SO the YG rainbow love, but I’m not sure if that is because it is so similar to the current offerings or because it is a version available in the past. It would be great if the partial (or full) pink sapphire is available for SO. The SO YG rainbow is about 30-40% higher.



Is there a yellow gold rainbow available in the past ?


----------



## nicole0612

Goodness77 said:


> Is there a yellow gold rainbow available in the past ?



Yes.


----------



## Goodness77

nicole0612 said:


> Yes.


That would be so pretty rainbow in YG ,such a waste they discontinued all the pretty pieces. I won’t pay a premium of 30% just to order rainbow in YG since RG is available. Afterall this two it’s only a subtle difference.


----------



## Lanier

Goodness77 said:


> View attachment 4728088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally ! I managed to got hold of a preowned 4 pink sapphires after years of search. Maybe anybody can shed some light when was it introduce before it become discontinued.



We are pink sapphire twins! From my research, it was discontinued right before the new screw system was introduced (so around 2010-2011). It potentially was a LE edition only in Japan, but I am not 100% certain on that.


----------



## Goodness77

Lanier said:


> We are pink sapphire twins! From my research, it was discontinued right before the new screw system was introduced (so around 2010-2011). It potentially was a LE edition only in Japan, but I am not 100% certain on that.



Wow. Thank you for your input .. what is LE ? Haha . Are you still wearing yours 24/7


----------



## Canturi lover

Hi all, does anyone know if they have previously done the 10 pink sapphire before?  I’ve seen the one that Goodness77 has (so beautiful) but was hoping for the 10. Many thanks.


----------



## LexLV

Added the rose gold rainbow love yesterday and am super happy with my choice!


----------



## scheurin

Here the white one:


----------



## bhurry

LexLV said:


> Added the rose gold rainbow love yesterday and am super happy with my choice!
> 
> View attachment 4798291
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798292


It’s so beautiful. Are all your love the same size?


----------



## LexLV

bhurry said:


> It’s so beautiful. Are all your love the same size?


Thank you!! Yes, all size 18


----------



## oceanblueapril

So much in love with my rainbow bangle. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## LexLV

I had to go back and add the white gold rainbow too ... also sold my gold plain and replaced it with rose gold so I have all RG and WG now - LOVE!


----------



## south-of-france

So dreamy and gorgeous, I have the last 2 (higher up the arm) as well. Do your screws loosen? I had to wear them on different arms.


----------



## scheurin

Just lovely


----------



## LexLV

south-of-france said:


> So dreamy and gorgeous, I have the last 2 (higher up the arm) as well. Do your screws loosen? I had to wear them on different arms.


Thank you! They were loosening more frequently as I added more, I bit the bullet and put loctite on all of the screws thus morning and am happy to report the screws haven’t budged!


----------



## kurisuchin

LexLV said:


> I had to go back and add the white gold rainbow too ... also sold my gold plain and replaced it with rose gold so I have all RG and WG now - LOVE!
> 
> View attachment 4803797
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803798


Beautiful! Quick question, can you wear the rainbows 24/7 and get them wet and shower with them? or will that affect the stones? Thanks in advance.


----------



## south-of-france

kurisuchin said:


> Beautiful! Quick question, can you wear the rainbows 24/7 and get them wet and shower with them? or will that affect the stones? Thanks in advance.



Yes, no problems so far!


----------



## scheurin

No issues at all


----------



## nicole0612

It can be worn in the shower, no issues!


----------



## kurisuchin

south-of-france said:


> Yes, no problems so far!


Thank you! I recently purchased a YG Love........ and now I have been eyeing the Rainbow. i think together the stack will be beautiful. have to start saving my pennies...

The Just Un Clou, Clash and Ecrou are also nice... but something about the colored stones in the Rainbow just catches my attention. Another reason I asked is Vancleef cannot get wet and I'm lazy to take off and put on bracelets when I shower. so the Rainbow Love may be the perfect solution.


----------



## kurisuchin

nicole0612 said:


> It can be worn in the shower, no issues!


Thank you for the answer )


----------



## rhyvin

Has anyone had their WG Rainbow replated by Cartier? I like the gemstones better in the WG than the PG, but dislike how dull WG gets after 5+ years.


----------



## goldengirl123

rhyvin said:


> Has anyone had their WG Rainbow replated by Cartier? I like the gemstones better in the WG than the PG, but dislike how dull WG gets after 5+ years.



I would also love to hear the answer to this. I have the same concerns and purchased the RG rainbow LOVE because I’m concerned about the rhodium plating on the WG rainbow LOVE.


----------



## celafusion

Here’s my rainbow WG! I treat it the same as the rest of my loves. I’ve never had to baby it because of the stones. I love how the stones stand out against the WG of the bracelet.


----------



## south-of-france

Rose gold rainbow will be discontinued per my lovely SA, not the white gold though.


----------



## Yodabest

south-of-france said:


> Rose gold rainbow will be discontinued per my lovely SA, not the white gold though.



how soon? All countries?


----------



## south-of-france

Idk. It sounded like soon. Some sizes have been out of stock for both bracelets for some time.


----------



## scheurin

Glad I got one of the last ones then and yes I also noticed that stock was limited. Almost like the Panthère collection but that's a different price range.

Hope they don't bring back the red gem Love, that would be disastrous for my budget.


----------



## south-of-france

What’s that (red gem Love), if you don’t mind?


----------



## scheurin

here


----------



## south-of-france

Ohh thank you!! “Mad custom”


----------



## fluffypants

LuxAddicted said:


> Honestly, the rainbow love never really caught my eye before but after my husband gifted me a RG rainbow for Christmas, I have to admit I really love it how it looks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4703044



I'm debating between the RG rainbow and white gold diamond for my next one. How is the rhodium plating holding up for your white gold diamond love? Thank you!


----------



## LuckyMe14

scheurin said:


> here
> 
> View attachment 4831517


Wow just wow!!


----------



## LuxAddicted

fluffypants said:


> I'm debating between the RG rainbow and white gold diamond for my next one. How is the rhodium plating holding up for your white gold diamond love? Thank you!



I haven’t had my white gold diamond love for that long, less than two years but it still looks good!


----------



## fluffypants

LuxAddicted said:


> I haven’t had my white gold diamond love for that long, less than two years but it still looks good!



Thanks for sharing! What a gorgeous stack.


----------



## Chaton

south-of-france said:


> Rose gold rainbow will be discontinued per my lovely SA, not the white gold though.



Any more word on if the RG Rainbow Love is actually being discontinued or not still?

I noticed all sizes were out of stock online about a month ago, then they were all back in stock; however, now they are half out of stock again!


----------



## trf

I asked my SA at South Coast Plaza and she said they were phasing it out, but didn't give me a timeframe.


----------



## Chaton

trf said:


> I asked my SA at South Coast Plaza and she said they were phasing it out, but didn't give me a timeframe.



Thanks for this info - it’s very helpful!  I’ll have to check the bracelet out in person when I’m near a boutique.


----------



## Yodabest

Chaton said:


> Thanks for this info - it’s very helpful!  I’ll have to check the bracelet out in person when I’m near a boutique.



An SA at Cartier confirmed that yes, it will be discontinued. They are only selling what is in production, then it may be special ordered but cost a lot more.


----------



## megs0927

Send me a little rainbow dust, Cartier friends. Trying to track down a pg rainbow. It said available online but I couldn’t finish the checkout. My SA took payment but there is apparently only one available internationally right now. Really want this piece before it’s gone!!!


----------



## Violet Bleu

megs0927 said:


> Send me a little rainbow dust, Cartier friends. Trying to track down a pg rainbow. It said available online but I couldn’t finish the checkout. My SA took payment but there is apparently only one available internationally right now. Really want this piece before it’s gone!!!


Oh, that’s so sad! Hope you can track one down! Wishing you luck!


----------



## Storm Spirit

megs0927 said:


> Send me a little rainbow dust, Cartier friends. Trying to track down a pg rainbow. It said available online but I couldn’t finish the checkout. My SA took payment but there is apparently only one available internationally right now. Really want this piece before it’s gone!!!



Oh wow, only one available internationally?   

I hope you'll be able to get yours soon!!


----------



## scheurin

oh, the rainbows are so lovely. Relieved to have mine


----------



## scheurin




----------



## megs0927

Good news! Order is confirmed but it can take 3-4 weeks for delivery. Fingers crossed it’s in perfect condition!


----------



## megs0927

Storm Spirit said:


> Oh wow, only one available internationally?
> 
> I hope you'll be able to get yours soon!!



Only one in a size 17! She said they are becoming harder and harder to find but randomly trickle in.


----------



## Gringach

It seems like many sizes are available again on Cartier’s Swiss website (cartier.ch) !!
They might not discontinue it after all


----------



## Gringach

megs0927 said:


> Good news! Order is confirmed but it can take 3-4 weeks for delivery. Fingers crossed it’s in perfect condition!


Lucky you!! This is such a special bracelet


----------



## scheurin

Just checked Europe with its ****ty and not working website and the well-done US counterpart. Limited availability in Europe but all sizes available in the US? Do I miss something?


----------



## megs0927

scheurin said:


> Just checked Europe with its ****ty and not working website and the well-done US counterpart. Limited availability in Europe but all sizes available in the US? Do I miss something?



On the US site it says they are available in 17, 18, and 19 but it’s not reflective of their actual inventory


----------



## scheurin

Okay thx. In Europe when it says "Please call" it's not in stock.


----------



## Chaton

I see all sizes available now, even size 16, which was out of stock a few weeks ago.

I was recently in a boutique, and although I don't know what size it was, the SA found one in the store to let me see it.  However, there was tape all around it to protect it so I didn't really get a good visual of it in all its glory as it appeared muted and not shiny with the tape on it.  I didn't ask to try it on as I didn't think it was for me; however, I have always thought it looked unique and like a jeweled "crown".  Many people state it's their favorite Love bracelet.  

When I inquired about it being discontinued, he did not have any knowledge about that info.


----------



## megs0927

scheurin said:


> Okay thx. In Europe when it says "Please call" it's not in stock.


I was also interested in purchasing a vca guillioche pendant before going with the bracelet. Same issue. It was available on the website but I was not able to finish the purchase via the online boutique. After calling VCA (which is owned by my understanding under the same group as Cartier) it wasn’t available. You would think a worldwide luxury jewelry conglomerate would have a better network


----------



## megs0927

Well it arrived... and I couldn’t be happier!! Hoping the pg fades a little but the stones are on fire!


----------



## megs0927

My JUC is pg but it’s hard to tell by the photos. Not sure how I feel about the wg in the mix. May wear it only if I’m wearing a ss or wg watch on the other arm


----------



## Yodabest

megs0927 said:


> Well it arrived... and I couldn’t be happier!! Hoping the pg fades a little but the stones are on fire!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933254
> View attachment 4933255
> View attachment 4933256
> View attachment 4933257
> View attachment 4933258


 
So glad you got it!!! Looks beautiful!


----------



## Gringach

megs0927 said:


> Well it arrived... and I couldn’t be happier!! Hoping the pg fades a little but the stones are on fire!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933254
> View attachment 4933255
> View attachment 4933256
> View attachment 4933257
> View attachment 4933258


Beautiful!!! I love this version 

What closure system did it come with? New or old? Thanks!


----------



## megs0927

Gringach said:


> Beautiful!!! I love this version
> 
> What closure system did it come with? New or old? Thanks!



It came with the new mechanism


----------



## Gringach

megs0927 said:


> It came with the new mechanism


Thanks 
Wear it in good health!


----------



## Podoyogurt

My SA in Singapore did tell me that the rainbow version is gonna be discontinued, back in august when I bought my love bracelet.


----------



## scheurin

We've heard different news on that topic ... So we have to wait and see what finally happens (didn't ask my sources). Furthermore the news of discontinuation were unclear to which one of the rainbows or even both?


----------



## nicole0612

scheurin said:


> We've heard different news on that topic ... So we have to wait and see what finally happens (didn't ask my sources). Furthermore the news of discontinuation were unclear to which one of the rainbows or even both?


I have been wondering about this! So there is a chance the WG rainbow may be discontinued as well? I was thinking about selling my WG rainbow to buy a different size, but maybe I should hold on to it if it is being discontinued. It fits me, but I have stacks in 2 sizes and usually wear the other size.


----------



## south-of-france

nicole0612 said:


> I have been wondering about this! So there is a chance the WG rainbow may be discontinued as well? I was thinking about selling my WG rainbow to buy a different size, but maybe I should hold on to it if it is being discontinued. It fits me, but I have stacks in 2 sizes and usually wear the other size.





scheurin said:


> We've heard different news on that topic ... So we have to wait and see what finally happens (didn't ask my sources). Furthermore the news of discontinuation were unclear to which one of the rainbows or even both?



Last summer my SA said the pg rainbow would be discontinued, but before Xmas she said both. I wonder what they will do instead, she also said they will announce new items early next year.


----------



## scheurin

south-of-france said:


> Last summer my SA said the pg rainbow would be discontinued, but before Xmas she said both.



Let's see. Luckywise we are on the safe side


----------



## nicole0612

south-of-france said:


> Last summer my SA said the pg rainbow would be discontinued, but before Xmas she said both. I wonder what they will do instead, she also said they will announce new items early next year.


Thank you! I wish they would bring in an all prescious stone version, like the all-ruby they had many years ago. It would be so beautiful paired with rainbow and all diamonds.


----------



## scheurin

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! I wish they would bring in an all prescious stone version, like the all-ruby they had many years ago.



No, they can't do that. I am running out of arm-space and money


----------



## Lanier

If they are discontinuing the Rainbow, I hope they wait a little bit longer! It really is a special piece.

I noticed that the sapphire cuff is not on the US website anymore.


----------



## lixieb

Does anyone have any intel on the WG and RG rainbow bracelets? Are they being discontinued? I looked on the website today and all sizes are back in stock. I hope it’s here to stay


----------



## scheurin

Sorry no, just rumors


----------



## south-of-france

My Cartier SA told me they will both be discontinued.


----------



## megs0927

lixieb said:


> Does anyone have any intel on the WG and RG rainbow bracelets? Are they being discontinued? I looked on the website today and all sizes are back in stock. I hope it’s here to stay



I don’t think the website reflects their actual inventory.


----------



## scheurin

megs0927 said:


> I don’t think the website reflects their actual inventory.



Yeah, they do have way more than you'll see on their website, especially the incredible s..ty European one.

Didn't push my SAs on this rainbow question as I already have both. One just felt silent when asked. I truly hope they do not discontinue them as they may come up with new ideas which I have to restist.


----------



## oceanblueapril

Rainbow love is so unique! Love it so much!


----------



## XCCX

scheurin said:


> here
> 
> View attachment 4831517


I never knew this existed!!!


----------



## hollyyih

Does anyone know if rainbow love comes in 15cm size?


----------



## south-of-france

Not on the European website, maybe special order?


----------



## graytint

scheurin said:


> here
> 
> View attachment 4831517


This is actually a customized love bracelet from Mad Paris and can be ordered through their website/on Farfetch - they have done the same on JUC, Love and have even created other unique variations such as full matte black Cartier bracelets/rings as well as Love bracelets with designs carved around the screw motifs!

I’m sure these customized pieces void Cartier warranty though


----------



## scheurin

In such a case I'd rather go to a real goldsmith and have him manufacture a bracelet exactly for me rather than alter a Cartier one. Higher quality and cheaper. Hmmm, let's me think of doing such


----------



## lumkeikei

I asked my SA in Hong Kong, she said it’s being discontinued in Asia because of low demand here. She also mentioned the rainbow line will be exclusive for a few countries only later on.


----------



## Chaton

lumkeikei said:


> I asked my SA in Hong Kong, she said it’s being discontinued in Asia because of low demand here. She also mentioned the rainbow line will be exclusive for a few countries only later on.



This makes sense to me.  I think something similar happened to a Cartier item that I was looking at online.  It disappeared from the US online boutique; however, I see that it's still available in Europe and Asia as it probably sells better there so they must transfer them all to those locations.


----------



## thundercloud

Following.

In another thread, some say their SAs confirmed it's discontinued, while others have said raw materials are low, but you can still order it & wait 3-4 months for fulfillment. I'm in the US and would love to eventually add a bracelet to my stack, so I'm hoping it will still be available (and not as a SO only).


----------



## trf

I have been told by multiple SA’s that the rainbow bracelets are discontinued and cannot even be ordered now. However the ring is not discontinued yet! They hinted it might be soon, though.


----------



## SPBiaes

trf said:


> I have been told by multiple SA’s that the rainbow bracelets are discontinued and cannot even be ordered now. However the ring is not discontinued yet! They hinted it might be soon, though.


This is true. I called their 800 customer service to place a phone order on the ring bc most boutiques had difficulties. Their customer service said the whole line is being discontinued and once a size is sold out, no new order for that size can be placed. Intended to get one for my index finger but had to size down for my ring finger.


----------



## jenaps

thundercloud said:


> Following.
> 
> In another thread, some say their SAs confirmed it's discontinued, while others have said raw materials are low, but you can still order it & wait 3-4 months for fulfillment. I'm in the US and would love to eventually add a bracelet to my stack, so I'm hoping it will still be available (and not as a SO only).



I hope so too.  I wish SAs wouldn’t give so much conflicting information.  I asked for a platinum SO rainbow because I developed an allergy to both my PG and WG loves.  And after following up multiple times gave up on asking.


----------



## kmang011

SPBiaes said:


> This is true. I called their 800 customer service to place a phone order on the ring bc most boutiques had difficulties. Their customer service said the whole line is being discontinued and once a size is sold out, no new order for that size can be placed. Intended to get one for my index finger but had to size down for my ring finger.



Do they only have the RG rainbow love ring? When did they stop selling the WH rainbow love ring?


----------



## SPBiaes

kmang011 said:


> Do they only have the RG rainbow love ring? When did they stop selling the WH rainbow love ring?


No idea. I wasn’t keeping track of availability… I assume they were sold out so they just pulled the line off the website? This is just my assumption.


----------



## Plstnyc

Hi Everyone. I wanted to just add my experience with this beautiful line. I always wanted a love rainbow bracelet and waited a very long time to take action, actually the discontinuation of the line prompted me to order one. I called my SA and she was unable to place an order for one, so I called the 800 number and placed an order about six weeks ago. They confirmed that I could buy it since they found one in stock. It is arriving shortly. I can't wait to see it. It is the rose gold version. I am going to call my SA and see what she says about the ring since I think a pair would be lovely.


----------



## Cartier Forever

Plstnyc said:


> Hi Everyone. I wanted to just add my experience with this beautiful line. I always wanted a love rainbow bracelet and waited a very long time to take action, actually the discontinuation of the line prompted me to order one. I called my SA and she was unable to place an order for one, so I called the 800 number and placed an order about six weeks ago. They confirmed that I could buy it since they found one in stock. It is arriving shortly. I can't wait to see it. It is the rose gold version. I am going to call my SA and see what she says about the ring since I think a pair would be lovely.


WOW! Glad you can get one soon! Congrats!


----------



## kmang011

Plstnyc said:


> Hi Everyone. I wanted to just add my experience with this beautiful line. I always wanted a love rainbow bracelet and waited a very long time to take action, actually the discontinuation of the line prompted me to order one. I called my SA and she was unable to place an order for one, so I called the 800 number and placed an order about six weeks ago. They confirmed that I could buy it since they found one in stock. It is arriving shortly. I can't wait to see it. It is the rose gold version. I am going to call my SA and see what she says about the ring since I think a pair would be lovely.



Congrats! I’m in search of a WG rainbow love bracelet. It has my daughters birthstone, my birthstone and my husbands birthstone on it.


----------



## Plstnyc

Cartier Forever said:


> WOW! Glad you can get one soon! Congrats!


Thank you! I am so happy too. I really waited till the last minute. I am pretty sure this is the last one available in my size, 19.


----------



## Plstnyc

kmang011 said:


> Congrats! I’m in search of a WG rainbow love bracelet. It has my daughters birthstone, my birthstone and my husbands birthstone on it.


Lovely. I hope you can find one.


----------



## trf

Plstnyc said:


> Hi Everyone. I wanted to just add my experience with this beautiful line. I always wanted a love rainbow bracelet and waited a very long time to take action, actually the discontinuation of the line prompted me to order one. I called my SA and she was unable to place an order for one, so I called the 800 number and placed an order about six weeks ago. They confirmed that I could buy it since they found one in stock. It is arriving shortly. I can't wait to see it. It is the rose gold version. I am going to call my SA and see what she says about the ring since I think a pair would be lovely.


Congrats!!! You will love it! I have both and they look amazing together ❤️


----------



## pikanmu

Plstnyc said:


> Hi Everyone. I wanted to just add my experience with this beautiful line. I always wanted a love rainbow bracelet and waited a very long time to take action, actually the discontinuation of the line prompted me to order one. I called my SA and she was unable to place an order for one, so I called the 800 number and placed an order about six weeks ago. They confirmed that I could buy it since they found one in stock. It is arriving shortly. I can't wait to see it. It is the rose gold version. I am going to call my SA and see what she says about the ring since I think a pair would be lovely.


Congrats! I ordered one a couple of months ago as well (size 18) in RG. I have never tried on the rainbow but didn't want to lose my chance of having one. It came in a couple of weeks ago and is waiting at the Hawaii store for me (I'm in Texas), and it will be my gift to myself when we get back there this summer! 

I can't wait to see pictures of yours and what you think!


----------



## Plstnyc

Congrats on your new rainbow love too! Update, my bracelet arrived today. It is so beautiful and I am sure you will love yours too. I was quite nervous all along that in fact there was no actual bracelet because it took a long time to arrive. I would have been very disappointed as I put this off so long. However, it came and I am very happy. I am also surprised that I got the right size. I doubted the SA when we tried them on. But she was right. This is the perfect fit. A little loose but not too much. I thought it would have no movement. A long time ago I had a love bracelet in a 21 and it was huge. I guess I wanted a very loose bangle but in my memory I remembered it being tight. So relief all around. When can you get your bracelet?


----------



## mmiller769

kmang011 said:


> Congrats! I’m in search of a WG rainbow love bracelet. It has my daughters birthstone, my birthstone and my husbands birthstone on it.


If you’re open to buying pre-owned, there’s a WG rainbow love for sale on RealReal right now. I got an email today about it— $6600. Good luck on your search!


----------



## kmang011

mmiller769 said:


> If you’re open to buying pre-owned, there’s a WG rainbow love for sale on RealReal right now. I got an email today about it— $6600. Good luck on your search!



Thanks for this! Yes I am open to preowned. Is the Realreal safe and trusted  to buy from? I’ve never bought from them before but I’ve heard mixed reviews.


----------



## kmang011

kmang011 said:


> Thanks for this! Just checkedz I could get away with a 17 fit, but my current YG classic love is an 18 for a more loose fit. Yes, I am open to preowned. Is the Realreal safe and trusted  to buy from? I’ve never bought from them before but I’ve heard mixed reviews.


----------



## mmiller769

kmang011 said:


> Thanks for this! Yes I am open to preowned. Is the Realreal safe and trusted  to buy from? I’ve never bought from them before but I’ve heard mixed reviews.


I’ve never bought Cartier from them, but I once bought an Hermes scarf. Overall, I think they’re trustworthy and their descriptions seem accurate. Best of luck to you!


----------



## pikanmu

Plstnyc said:


> Congrats on your new rainbow love too! Update, my bracelet arrived today. It is so beautiful and I am sure you will love yours too. I was quite nervous all along that in fact there was no actual bracelet because it took a long time to arrive. I would have been very disappointed as I put this off so long. However, it came and I am very happy. I am also surprised that I got the right size. I doubted the SA when we tried them on. But she was right. This is the perfect fit. A little loose but not too much. I thought it would have no movement. A long time ago I had a love bracelet in a 21 and it was huge. I guess I wanted a very loose bangle but in my memory I remembered it being tight. So relief all around. When can you get your bracelet?


Yay! Congrats and I'm so glad you love it!! Please post a picture if you have time would love to see. 

Sizing is so hard to pin down what is "right". I am technically a 17 in love but ordered an 18 because I like some movement especially on my right hand and live in a warm climate etc. I have a JUC I wear 24/7 and it doesn't bother me at all, and also just ordered a clash bracelet to wear with it. The love will most likely go on my other side. 

I'm not sure when we are going to Hawaii again yet as there are a couple of moving parts, but I hope soon! Until then they are going to hold it for me.


----------



## angelz629

Sorry if I'm late to the game but is the white gold with the sapphire stones also discontinued?


----------



## baghagg

angelz629 said:


> Sorry if I'm late to the game but is the white gold with the sapphire stones also discontinued?


Yes .. sadly


----------



## kmang011

angelz629 said:


> Sorry if I'm late to the game but is the white gold with the sapphire stones also discontinued?


No, it has not been discontinued. I called Cartier last week and you can order the white gold rainbow love bracelet. It’s $9,050.


----------



## kmang011

I’m in the market for a size 18 rainbow love (RG or WG) if anyone sees one or is looking to sell please let me know


----------



## thundercloud

kmang011 said:


> No, it has not been discontinued. I called Cartier last week and you can order the white gold rainbow love bracelet. It’s $9,050.


In the US? I would love one someday!


----------



## kmang011

thundercloud said:


> In the US? I would love one someday!


 
yes!


----------



## kmang011

Is the WG rainbow love rhodium plated?

I thought the only WG pieces that Cartier rhodium plates are those with diamonds?


----------



## scheurin

Yes, it is.


----------



## south-of-france

Can confirm.


----------



## scheurin

Yes, we both can


----------



## kt92

I haven’t posted here in years (life got in the way) but just got a RG rainbow Love to add to my stack and  wanted to share!


----------



## kt92

Oops not sure why it copied 3x (like I said haven’t posted in awhile!)


----------



## angelz629

kt92 said:


> Oops not sure why it copied 3x (like I said haven’t posted in awhile!)


Love it! Did you get it before it was discontinued?


----------



## kt92

Just bought preloved!


----------



## mmiller769

kt92 said:


> Just bought it preloved!


Beautiful! It looks new!


----------



## Tatti_

Can the rainbow love ring be resize?

I know that the love ring without stones can't be reszied.

I want this rainbow love ring in RG so bad... But the fact that maybe this ring can't be resize drive me crazy. Because I want to wear it for a long time.


----------



## nicole0612

Tatti_ said:


> Can the rainbow love ring be resize?
> 
> I know that the love ring without stones can't be reszied.
> 
> I want this rainbow love ring in RG so bad... But the fact that maybe this ring can't be resize drive me crazy. Because I want to wear it for a long time.


It cannot be resized in the traditional sense. It is like an eternity ring. If it is very important to you to have the possibility of resizing it, the only option would be to buy a slightly bigger size, and then you would be able to add/remove a sizing bead to the interior as needed (this is the best way to make an eternity ring smaller).


----------



## Tatti_

Thank you!


----------



## scheurin

Anybody recently traveling by air with Love bracelets? Any issues?


----------



## mmiller769

Just curious… How well do you think the rainbow love bracelet will hold its value? I think right now it’s a hot item and sells easily for a great price (from the seller’s perspective) because it’s been recently discontinued. However, I wonder if the piece will hold its value as well in 5-10 yrs when it’s less recognizable. Sort of an out-of-sight, out-of-mind result. Thoughts from those who have vintage pieces that Cartier doesn’t carry anymore?


----------



## kmang011

mmiller769 said:


> Just curious… How well do you think the rainbow love bracelet will hold its value? I think right now it’s a hot item and sells easily for a great price (from the seller’s perspective) because it’s been recently discontinued. However, I wonder if the piece will hold its value as well in 5-10 yrs when it’s less recognizable. Sort of an out-of-sight, out-of-mind result. Thoughts from those who have vintage pieces that Cartier doesn’t carry anymore?



Great question. I’m also wondering this. I’m in the market for one and I think it depends on the reason that the person is searching for the item. I’m looking for a WG version even though I actually like the RG version more because its sentimental, it has my daughters birthstone, my birthstone and my husbands birthstone (amethyst, aquamarine and blue sapphire). I intend to pass it down to her one day.

I’ve noticed trends on the preloved market. Since it’s been discontinuedI’ve seen them go for retail price or more upwards of 8,500-10,500 compared to months ago where I’ve seen them go for anywhere from 4,500 to 7,500. I have no idea if this will stick and if they will continue to hold their value but it seems right now that it might be a good time to sell if someone thinks that they may want to part with it one day, if they don’t consider it a forever piece. RG is discontinued in the US but the WG is not. I called recently and they are still taking orders for it and it’s priced at 9,050. Before it was discontinued, it seemed to be a polarizing piece, people either loved it or hated it. It’s not everybody’s style that’s for sure but those who love the rainbow seem to really love it.


----------



## scheurin

Just look what happened to the VCA lapislazuli Alhambra or the Patek Nautilus


----------



## mmiller769

scheurin said:


> Just look what happened to the VCA lapislazuli Alhambra or the Patek Nautilus


Yes, and VA turquoise pieces. I get it. But those look like they’re part of the Alhambra collection. The rainbow love doesn’t really look like it’s part of the Love collection. As a matter of fact, I recently visited a jeweler in my area that has many Cartier estate pieces, and they had no idea Cartier made a multi-gemstone Love bracelet. 
Also… There’s a discontinued diamond trefle bracelet from VCA for sale right now on 1stdibs. The reputable seller has been trying to sell it for at least a year, and can’t. The price is great too ($11k USD). I wonder if it hasn’t sold because it’s not an iconic VCA piece? How long has the Love cuff with a single pink sapphire been discontinued? Maybe that’s where we’ll find an answer on resale value.


----------



## mmiller769

kmang011 said:


> Great question. I’m also wondering this. I’m in the market for one and I think it depends on the reason that the person is searching for the item. I’m looking for a WG version even though I actually like the RG version more because its sentimental, it has my daughters birthstone, my birthstone and my husbands birthstone (amethyst, aquamarine and blue sapphire). I intend to pass it down to her one day.
> 
> I’ve noticed trends on the preloved market. Since it’s been discontinuedI’ve seen them go for retail price or more upwards of 8,500-10,500 compared to months ago where I’ve seen them go for anywhere from 4,500 to 7,500. I have no idea if this will stick and if they will continue to hold their value but it seems right now that it might be a good time to sell if someone thinks that they may want to part with it one day, if they don’t consider it a forever piece. RG is discontinued in the US but the WG is not. I called recently and they are still taking orders for it and it’s priced at 9,050. Before it was discontinued, it seemed to be a polarizing piece, people either loved it or hated it. It’s not everybody’s style that’s for sure but those who love the rainbow seem to really love it.


Your reason for wanting it sounds lovely! What a lucky daughter you have!
My only concern with passing Cartier bracelets down to my daughter is if her wrist isn’t sized similarly to mine.


----------



## kmang011

mmiller769 said:


> Your reason for wanting it sounds lovely! What a lucky daughter you have!
> My only concern with passing Cartier bracelets down to my daughter is if her wrist isn’t sized similarly to mine.



yes this is true. I’m actually a 17 but I bought an 18 for this reason. I like the “loose” fit anyway but in the back of my mind I thought that a bigger size might fit my daughter one day. Sigh you never know but still.


----------



## mmiller769

kmang011 said:


> yes this is true. I’m actually a 17 but I bought an 18 for this reason. I like the “loose” fit anyway but in the back of my mind I thought that a bigger size might fit my daughter one day. Sigh you never know but still.


That sounds smart. Have you posted a pic yet? I’d love to see the WG version


----------



## Lady Zhuge

scheurin said:


> Anybody recently traveling by air with Love bracelets? Any issues?



I’m not quite sure what you mean by issues, but I flew with mine in June. No issues.


----------



## kmang011

mmiller769 said:


> Yes, and VA turquoise pieces. I get it. But those look like they’re part of the Alhambra collection. The rainbow love doesn’t really look like it’s part of the Love collection. As a matter of fact, I recently visited a jeweler in my area that has many Cartier estate pieces, and they had no idea Cartier made a multi-gemstone Love bracelet.
> Also… There’s a discontinued diamond trefle bracelet from VCA for sale right now on 1stdibs. The reputable seller has been trying to sell it for at least a year, and can’t. The price is great too ($11k USD). I wonder if it hasn’t sold because it’s not an iconic VCA piece? How long has the Love cuff with a single pink sapphire been discontinued? Maybe that’s where we’ll find an answer on resale value.



I agree with this. For most people, the AlHambra collection is definitely the most recognizable of the brand hence why the lapis lazuli and turquoise alhambras have held their value so well. In some social circles, people may be aware of VCA high jewelry, the frivole collection, the perlee collection etc. but the average person is more likely to notice Alhambra and associate it with VCa as it has exploded in recent years and has become much more popularized.

The rainbow love is arguably much less recognizable because it does not have the signature screw motifs that Cartier is known for. Same goes for the all diamond loves. Personally, I love that about the rainbow loves because I already have two classic loves and I like that the rainbow is less popular and mainstream. It’s also not everyone’s cup of tea and I’m perfectly fine with that.


----------



## kmang011

mmiller769 said:


> That sounds smart. Have you posted a pic yet? I’d love to see the WG version



oh no I haven’t splurged on the WG rainbow yet. I have two classic loves that I wear everyday but waiting on the rainbow…I called Cartier to make sure it was still available for order and it is. I will probably hold off until the next rumored price increase and then order it and put it away for my upcoming fifth wedding anniversary later this year. Ive been scouting the preloved market for rainbows but considering that I want to pass it down to my daughter, I want to be the original owner. Besides, ive been seeing them go for 8,500 plus and at that price I’d rather just buy it new from Cartier anyway. I will definitely post a picture when it comes in


----------



## jenaps

kmang011 said:


> oh no I haven’t splurged on the WG rainbow yet. I have two classic loves that I wear everyday but waiting on the rainbow…I called Cartier to make sure it was still available for order and it is. I will probably hold off until the next rumored price increase and then order it and put it away for my upcoming fifth wedding anniversary later this year. Ive been scouting the preloved market for rainbows but considering that I want to pass it down to my daughter, I want to be the original owner. Besides, ive been seeing them go for 8,500 plus and at that price I’d rather just buy it new from Cartier anyway. I will definitely post a picture when it comes in


Wait, so you can special order it?  Someone in this thread said they’re not allowing it to be special ordered?


----------



## kmang011

jenaps said:


> Wait, so you can special order it?  Someone in this thread said they’re not allowing it to be special ordered?



I called Cartier a few weeks ago and you can still order the WG rainbow. The PG rainbow has been discontinued in North America.


----------



## jenaps

kmang011 said:


> I called Cartier a few weeks ago and you can still order the WG rainbow. The PG rainbow has been discontinued in North America.


Ahh thanks!


----------



## scheurin

Lady Zhuge said:


> I’m not quite sure what you mean by issues, but I flew with mine in June. No issues.



I meant at security. Always being frightened what will happen as you aren't allowed to carry a screwdriver with you. Last time a young security officer was quite unsure before his supervisor told him these are the ones which do not come off.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

scheurin said:


> I meant at security. Always being frightened what will happen as you aren't allowed to carry a screwdriver with you. Last time a young security officer was quite unsure before his supervisor told him these are the ones which do not come off.



That’s what I figured you meant.  I had no issues getting through security. Generally you should be fine with gold, silver, platinum and other fine jewelry. It’s metallic and oversized pieces that are usually a cause for concern when it comes to getting through airport security unscathed.


----------



## ffflyin

kmang011 said:


> Is the WG rainbow love rhodium plated?
> 
> I thought the only WG pieces that Cartier rhodium plates are those with diamonds?


Hi, don't know if I'm too late to the discussion but just wanted to confirm my understanding that the rhodium plating of the WG Rainbow will mean that the "sheen" of the WG will start to wear off and look duller with time, as opposed to if it isn't rhodium plated?

Also separate question/dilemma - first Cartier bracelet... would you rather go with a JuC or a Cartier rainbow love? I loved the rainbow for years, but every time I try it I feel a bit meh about it simply because you can't see the screw motif. But where I am the plain love is pretty ubiquitous (real or fake idk, doesn't matter to me anyway but it's a common sight) so I've kind of been put off that. I have a VCA perlee signature and rarely see it stacked with Cartier pieces so just wondering if anyone has suggestions!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Yodabest

ffflyin said:


> Hi, don't know if I'm too late to the discussion but just wanted to confirm my understanding that the rhodium plating of the WG Rainbow will mean that the "sheen" of the WG will start to wear off and look duller with time, as opposed to if it isn't rhodium plated?
> 
> Also separate question/dilemma - first Cartier bracelet... would you rather go with a JuC or a Cartier rainbow love? I loved the rainbow for years, but every time I try it I feel a bit meh about it simply because you can't see the screw motif. But where I am the plain love is pretty ubiquitous (real or fake idk, doesn't matter to me anyway but it's a common sight) so I've kind of been put off that. I have a VCA perlee signature and rarely see it stacked with Cartier pieces so just wondering if anyone has suggestions!
> 
> Thanks in advance



My only suggestion is don’t spend $7,000 (of ANY amount of money) on a bracelet you “feel a bit meh about”.


----------



## Chaton

scheurin said:


> I meant at security. Always being frightened what will happen as you aren't allowed to carry a screwdriver with you. Last time a young security officer was quite unsure before his supervisor told him these are the ones which do not come off.



I am currently on vacation in the US and did not have a problem with security with my Loves.

I even carried the screwdriver in my handbag without any issues.


----------



## ffflyin

PC1984 said:


> My only suggestion is don’t spend $7,000 (of ANY amount of money) on a bracelet you “feel a bit meh about”.


Haha you are absolutely right. Funny how it takes someone to point out what I clearly wrote -- when I read it back... Makes so much sense. So easy to be caught by how pretty it looks in the case/fear of missing out. It should really be a clear winner  I'll give it another whirl in the store and go with my first response! 

Thanks for pointing out the obvious (that my fogged up brain missed)!


----------



## scheurin

Chaton said:


> I am currently on vacation in the US and did not have a problem with security with my Loves.
> 
> I even carried the screwdriver in my handbag without any issues.



I am in the US, too. No issues just some more screening at the airport and I did not carry a screwdriver with me. However, (I think) I had a brilliant idea by filing a coin so it fits the screws on the Loves just to be on the safe side would I have been forced to get them off.


----------



## Blingqueen44

scheurin said:


>


This is such an old post, but I'm new to the forum and wanted to ask you a question about your rainbow loves! I'm looking to special order one, it looks like your RG one has a sapphire in it? The ones I've seen are more muted, but I like yours so much more! May I ask how long you've had it??


----------



## scheurin

Not too long, about a year now.


----------



## Blingqueen44

scheurin said:


> Not too long, about a year now.


In the picture, it looks like there's a blue sapphire? Or is it an amethyst?


----------



## Storm Spirit

Blingqueen44 said:


> In the picture, it looks like there's a blue sapphire? Or is it an amethyst?



The PG rainbow has 2 yellow sapphires, 2 pink sapphires, 2 green garnets, 2 orange garnets and 2 amethysts


----------



## scheurin

Here the other one


----------



## mmiller769

Storm Spirit said:


> The PG rainbow has 2 yellow sapphires, 2 pink sapphires, 2 green garnets, 2 orange garnets and 2 amethysts


Is it orange garnet or orange sapphire? Or are those the same thing?


----------



## kt92

mmiller769 said:


> Is it orange garnet or orange sapphire? Or are those the same thing?


Garnets and sapphires are totally different types of gemstones.  The orange stones are orange garnets.


----------



## scheurin

Just looking at mine


----------



## graytint

Is anyone able to make a special order rainbow love? What’s the procedure like?


----------



## Blingqueen44

graytint said:


> Is anyone able to make a special order rainbow love? What’s the procedure like?


I'm wondering this too, they're so beautiful. But they're not on the US website anymore


----------



## angelz629

graytint said:


> Is anyone able to make a special order rainbow love? What’s the procedure like?


I emailed Cartier, and they told me special order isn't available for the Rainbow Love.  Would be good to know if this is a consistent response.


----------



## kmang011

angelz629 said:


> I emailed Cartier, and they told me special order isn't available for the Rainbow Love.  Would be good to know if this is a consistent response.



I just tried calling and they are discontinued and cannot be ordered at this time.


----------



## kmang011

My heart is broken that I cannot get a love bracelet from the rainbow collection any longer. I tried to order one over the phone yesterday but the collection is officially discontinued. I’m too anxious and trusting to buy preloved, so I am on the hunt to find a jeweler who can make a similar looking piece in 18k bezel set with our birthstones. If anyone has any recommendations or ideas kindly let me know!


----------



## lvjunkyxo

kmang011 said:


> My heart is broken that I cannot get a love bracelet from the rainbow collection any longer. I tried to order one over the phone yesterday but the collection is officially discontinued. I’m too anxious and trusting to buy preloved, so I am on the hunt to find a jeweler who can make a similar looking piece in 18k bezel set with our birthstones. If anyone has any recommendations or ideas kindly let me know!


Do you have a sales associate that you work with at Cartier? I was told I can special order one in store.. it’s a mark up however, it’ll be authentic Cartier. Planning on getting one made in yellow gold deciding on the color stones for next year as I already have the rainbow rose gold one .


----------



## kmang011

lvjunkyxo said:


> Do you have a sales associate that you work with at Cartier? I was told I can special order one in store.. it’s a mark up however, it’ll be authentic Cartier. Planning on getting one made in yellow gold deciding on the color stones for next year as I already have the rainbow rose gold one .



Thanks for the advice. I just texted my SA. Waiting to hear back. Is the upcharge 30% for a special order?

I wouldn’t buy any kind of high end replica with Cartier markings. I wouldn’t try to pass it off as Cartier if I couldn’t get my hands on one. I would just want a similar look. An 18k bangle with bezel set stones (blue sapphire, amethyst, and aquamarine). It would be an heirloom piece for my daughter. It’s all three of our birthstones.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

I put in an order for a YG Rainbow back in the summer of 2020. I was quoted a 30% mark up. I recently canceled it due to change of heart. I believe you can still do it — just need to work with an SA.

I have a pair of YG Ecrou earrings on special order. Again, quoted 30% mark up. I also put in the order in the summer 2020. Due anytime now.


----------



## drifter

Kuala Lumpur boutique still has rainbow loves but only whatever stock they have left as the style has been discontinued.


----------



## lumkeikei

I've seen some Hong Kong boutiques still have stock too.


----------



## graytint

I see the rainbow love ring across all Cartier websites - does anyone have one? Would love to see some photos have always thought of getting one.


----------



## kmang011

graytint said:


> I see the rainbow love ring across all Cartier websites - does anyone have one? Would love to see some photos have always thought of getting one.


I have spoken to a few people who have told me that it doesn’t age well…for some reason? And it’s far less striking and underwhelming than the bracelet. My SA told me the stones on the ring look “dull” after some wear and discouraged it. Can anyone else comment?


----------



## kmang011

kmang011 said:


> I have spoken to a few people who have told me that it doesn’t age well…for some reason? And it’s far less striking and underwhelming than the bracelet. Can anyone else comment who owns one?


----------



## kmang011

Also if anyone in this group has a size 18 rainbow in WG (preferred) or PG that they are looking to sell please let me know! I’m so sad that the rainbow  bracelets have been discontinued and would prefer not to go through the SO process. I regret not pulling the trigger a couple months ago when I called Cartier and they still had WG available for order. I had no idea they would be phased out so quickly and permanently discontinued.


----------



## trf

graytint said:


> I see the rainbow love ring across all Cartier websites - does anyone have one? Would love to see some photos have always thought of getting one.


I have both the bracelet and ring and think they look great together! I tried on the ring a few years ago before I bought the bracelet and was underwhelmed. But together… I fell in love


----------



## pikanmu

Hi everyone! I ordered the rainbow love back earlier this year from the Hawaii boutique (we typically spend a lot of time there) and we were planning a Hawaii trip to pick it up. Well, with everything going on, we are not going before end of year so I had it shipped to Texas and here she is! Thank you for letting me share! ❤️


----------



## tresjoliebags

pikanmu said:


> Hi everyone! I ordered the rainbow love back earlier this year from the Hawaii boutique (we typically spend a lot of time there) and we were planning a Hawaii trip to pick it up. Well, with everything going on, we are not going before end of year so I had it shipped to Texas and here she is! Thank you for letting me share! ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5275193



Wow your rainbow is so gorgeous! Does the boutique in Hawaii have anymore available or was this a special order?


----------



## pikanmu

tresjoliebags said:


> Wow your rainbow is so gorgeous! Does the boutique in Hawaii have anymore available or was this a special order?


Thank you! From what I understand, they are completely sold out. I secured / paid for this one back in the early spring when I was told they were being discontinued. I do not think there are any left and I was told they currently couldn't be special ordered but who knows.


----------



## scheurin

So happy for you!

re special order: I am constantly told that Cartier can do everything I wish - and explicetly a rainbow so it should be doable at a premium


----------



## pikanmu

scheurin said:


> So happy for you!
> 
> re special order: I am constantly told that Cartier can do everything I wish - and explicetly a rainbow so it should be doable at a premium


Completely makes sense! I want to say everything SO is a 30% upcharge. I guess it depends if they can source the stones esp right now! You could make some very special pieces I bet. Now I'm sort of wishing I had gotten the white gold too but I'm supposed to be on ban Island ️


----------



## Rockysmom

kmang011 said:


> I have spoken to a few people who have told me that it doesn’t age well…for some reason? And it’s far less striking and underwhelming than the bracelet. My SA told me the stones on the ring look “dull” after some wear and discouraged it. Can anyone else comment?


I don’t feel it’s dull at all. I love how special it looks, so different from the regular loves. I get complements on it all of the time


----------



## scheurin

These are *real* gemstones so there should be no decay .... at least in a few million years (in this very special case please trust me, my PhD is in Chemistry).

It might well be that this particular SA will look dull, then


----------



## Rockysmom

Have her a bath and a polish today


----------



## XCCX

pikanmu said:


> Hi everyone! I ordered the rainbow love back earlier this year from the Hawaii boutique (we typically spend a lot of time there) and we were planning a Hawaii trip to pick it up. Well, with everything going on, we are not going before end of year so I had it shipped to Texas and here she is! Thank you for letting me share! ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5275193


So beautiful!!! What a stunning stack too!


----------



## NycAlien

pikanmu said:


> Hi everyone! I ordered the rainbow love back earlier this year from the Hawaii boutique (we typically spend a lot of time there) and we were planning a Hawaii trip to pick it up. Well, with everything going on, we are not going before end of year so I had it shipped to Texas and here she is! Thank you for letting me share! ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5275193


Beautiful !
Do you take extra care of your malachite VCA?


----------



## pikanmu

NycAlien said:


> Beautiful !
> Do you take extra care of your malachite VCA?


Thank you! I need to have a few links removed from it, as it bugs me with the other bracelets daily.  I tend to wear it about 1x per week. I sleep / shower / workout in my other bracelets so it is sort of a pain to remove the VCA for everything and I try not to get it wet when washing hands, keep lotion off of it, etc. I don't mind scratches on my gold jewelry, but I do not want the stones to get ruined on the VCA so it is probably the piece of jewelry I am most careful with. It is such a stunning color though and I love green so it just warrants extra thought!


----------



## scheurin

As mine keeps up losening the screws even after having installed the new system I am somewhat deperated now. They would have offered me a replacement but it's out of production. What to do?


----------



## kmang011

scheurin said:


> As mine keeps up losening the screws even after having installed the new system I am somewhat deperated now. They would have offered me a replacement but it's out of production. What to do?



out of curiosity, what do they normally offer in these instances when they would replace a piece but it’s out of production?


----------



## scheurin

No clue either  

Now they want to change the mechanism again


----------



## south-of-france

scheurin said:


> No clue either
> 
> Now they want to change the mechanism again


Have you tried the purple jewelry glue?


----------



## scheurin

Not being a fan of glueing. Did that on 2 of mine before I had the mechanism changed. I know you should not taken them off which I didn't so far. However I just need the possibility.


----------



## americanroyal89

scheurin said:


> Not being a fan of glueing. Did that on 2 of mine before I had the mechanism changed. I know you should not taken them off which I didn't so far. However I just need the possibility.


You can definitely still take them off with the lowest strength loctite. It’s not so much of a glue. But more like it just adds friction so the smooth metal doesn’t slide so easily.


----------



## south-of-france

Exactly! Not an ideal concept but it mostly works.


----------



## shoprgrl

Are the rainbows all sapphires?


----------



## scheurin

From one of my German SAs  

Btw I was just curious back then which one is which and she went all the way to Paris to clarify. Would my US SAs do that? No way. Such customer service is beyond their wildest phantasy. No idea about Asia?


----------



## LittleClady

kmang011 said:


> I have spoken to a few people who have told me that it doesn’t age well…for some reason? And it’s far less striking and underwhelming than the bracelet. My SA told me the stones on the ring look “dull” after some wear and discouraged it. Can anyone else comment?



I guess part of the reason why they would look dull after some times is because of the dirts / stains that accumulated underneath the stones. I would then use my toothbrush to clean the bottom of the stones and they then look shiny again!


----------



## LittleClady

By the way, anyone managed to place a special order for the rainbow bracelet lately? I went to my local boutiques and they said they don’t provide that services


----------



## scheurin

LittleClady said:


> I guess part of the reason why they would look dull after some times is because of the dirts / stains that accumulated underneath the stones. I would then use my toothbrush to clean the bottom of the stones and they then look shiny again!



Good point!


----------



## kmang011

LittleClady said:


> By the way, anyone managed to place a special order for the rainbow bracelet lately? I went to my local boutiques and they said they don’t provide that services



they told me no


----------



## Xoxo_t

Are the rose gold rainbow loves completely gone by now? I know they were discontinued a while now but has anyone been able to find them still floating around at boutiques?


----------



## calisnoopy

kmang011 said:


> I called Cartier a few weeks ago and you can still order the WG rainbow. The PG rainbow has been discontinued in North America.


Messaged you just now actually ❤️


----------



## calisnoopy

Just curious since I've seen people mentioning even into Fall 2021 on TPF here that they were told it IS POSSIBLE TO SPECIAL ORDER THE WHITE GOLD WG RAINBOW MULTICOLOR STONE LOVE BRACELET from Cartier boutiques in the U.S.?

Any chance anyone could share if they had any success ordering/buying one at all from their Cartier boutiques in the U.S. AND what the retail price is for the bracelet currently in USD too?

And anyone able to order it in YELLOW GOLD RAINBOW MULTICOLOR STONE LOVE BRACELET version as well too and what the price was on that?

I have the PINK ROSE GOLD RAINBOW MULTICOLOR STONE LOVE BRACELET from back in 2011-2012 time frame...can't recall exactly now cos it's been so long so I can't even remember what we paid back then but I thought it was in the $7XXX USD range maybe?

Thanks for any help or insight you guys can share xx


----------



## scheurin

Of course you can more or less order anything at you want at a price. Usually, the extra markup is 30 %. However, not sure if you have to be a returning customer.


----------



## ohsocute8888

calisnoopy said:


> Just curious since I've seen people mentioning even into Fall 2021 on TPF here that they were told it IS POSSIBLE TO SPECIAL ORDER THE WHITE GOLD WG RAINBOW MULTICOLOR STONE LOVE BRACELET from Cartier boutiques in the U.S.?
> 
> Any chance anyone could share if they had any success ordering/buying one at all from their Cartier boutiques in the U.S. AND what the retail price is for the bracelet currently in USD too?
> 
> And anyone able to order it in YELLOW GOLD RAINBOW MULTICOLOR STONE LOVE BRACELET version as well too and what the price was on that?
> 
> I have the PINK ROSE GOLD RAINBOW MULTICOLOR STONE LOVE BRACELET from back in 2011-2012 time frame...can't recall exactly now cos it's been so long so I can't even remember what we paid back then but I thought it was in the $7XXX USD range maybe?
> 
> Thanks for any help or insight you guys can share xx


I actually tried to locate a rainbow in Switzerland sometime this early this year and my boutique had one to try on in white gold.  Unfortunately, it was not my size and color.  She did a search for me and told me in my size, they didn't have any stock in white or rose gold and it was not orderable.  Not sure if it would be the same in the US, but I would imagine it might be similar.


----------



## calisnoopy

ohsocute8888 said:


> I actually tried to locate a rainbow in Switzerland sometime this early this year and my boutique had one to try on in white gold.  Unfortunately, it was not my size and color.  She did a search for me and told me in my size, they didn't have any stock in white or rose gold and it was not orderable.  Not sure if it would be the same in the US, but I would imagine it might be similar.


Thank you for responding


----------



## Lookelou

i know I am asking for the impossible...but anyone in London aware of a WG Rainbow Love bracelet in size 19 (still floating around)???  I will be heading to Londaon in Summer and if there is a possibility of finding this in my size, I am gong to grab it!!!  thanks for ANY help!!!


----------



## jenaps

calisnoopy said:


> Thank you for responding


If you hear anything back can you let us know?  I tried to SO a platinum rainbow and the SA I was working with said they would submit and after a few months of following up I gave up.


----------



## MsRuckus

So I asked about this for all of us at Cartier yesterday and was told that they would make pretty much anything special order as long as they can get the materials. So right now getting those rainbow sapphires is really hard. But he said, for example, you could get a love bracelet made with rubies or something Someday… after yesterday‘s super exciting shopping trip I promised to send myself to ban island for a long long time, but it was worth it


----------



## Lanier

calisnoopy said:


> Any chance anyone could share if they had any success ordering/buying one at all from their Cartier boutiques in the U.S. AND what the retail price is for the bracelet currently in USD too?



Hey! In 2021, retail price for the pink gold rainbow was $8500 and retail price for the white gold rainbow was around $9100. They were on the website for a short time - I had both on order but they were unable to be located and the orders were cancelled.


----------



## calisnoopy

Has anyone had any updates or insights/attempts/success/still waiting on/rejects regarding the Rainbow Multicolor Stone Love bracelet by any chance?


----------



## Notorious Pink

calisnoopy said:


> Just curious since I've seen people mentioning even into Fall 2021 on TPF here that they were told it IS POSSIBLE TO SPECIAL ORDER THE WHITE GOLD WG RAINBOW MULTICOLOR STONE LOVE BRACELET from Cartier boutiques in the U.S.?
> 
> Any chance anyone could share if they had any success ordering/buying one at all from their Cartier boutiques in the U.S. AND what the retail price is for the bracelet currently in USD too?
> 
> And anyone able to order it in YELLOW GOLD RAINBOW MULTICOLOR STONE LOVE BRACELET version as well too and what the price was on that?
> 
> I have the PINK ROSE GOLD RAINBOW MULTICOLOR STONE LOVE BRACELET from back in 2011-2012 time frame...can't recall exactly now cos it's been so long so I can't even remember what we paid back then but I thought it was in the $7XXX USD range maybe?
> 
> Thanks for any help or insight you guys can share xx


I will keep my eyes open for you here in NY ~ and I will also ask.


----------



## snowdog

These are such pretty bracelets.  I really wanted both the WG and the RG.  I went to look for the rose gold one day and it was gone (Poof!) off the website.  I was so disappointed since I’d been saving up for it and finally had the money.  My sweet husband managed to contact an SA in New York and plead my case.  She didn’t have one at that time but remembered my husband’s inquiry and got back to us a few weeks later.  She got one in my size!  I won’t have the same luck finding a WG version but I’m delighted I managed to get the RG version.  I wonder if they will replace the design with all pink sapphires at some point?  A girl can hope!


----------



## eggpudding

snowdog said:


> These are such pretty bracelets.  I really wanted both the WG and the RG.  I went to look for the rose gold one day and it was gone (Poof!) off the website.  I was so disappointed since I’d been saving up for it and finally had the money.  My sweet husband managed to contact an SA in New York and plead my case.  She didn’t have one at that time but remembered my husband’s inquiry and got back to us a few weeks later.  She got one in my size!  I won’t have the same luck finding a WG version but I’m delighted I managed to get the RG version.  I wonder if they will replace the design with all pink sapphires at some point?  A girl can hope!


That is so sweet of your husband (and the SA)! Do share when you receive it


----------



## snowdog

eggpudding said:


> That is so sweet of your husband (and the SA)! Do share when you receive it


Oh, I wasn’t very clear, sorry.   I got the bracelet about a month after they discontinued them so I’ve had it for a while. At the time the SA contacted us, she said it was the last one in the US.  I did call a couple Cartier stores in Europe to see of they had a way to get one to me but had no luck.  I was so excited and happy when the SA called.  I love the rainbow bracelet so much I just check this thread from time to time to see what the skinny is on possibly getting the WG version and to find out if other people have been able to get one on the secondary market or special order from Cartier.  I’m obsessed!  Lol


----------



## calisnoopy

Notorious Pink said:


> I will keep my eyes open for you here in NY ~ and I will also ask.


Thank you, that's so sweet of you 

And if there is anything you may love from LA/OC and need help with it...do let me know


----------



## All things chic

I really want the rainbow love bracelet and so bummed they don't sell them anymore. Would love to add to my current love collection. I called the customer service line and they also confirmed no updates as of now bringing this back in the bracelet.


----------

